# Python (WWII German Supply ship)



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Anybody out there have any details/history/pics of the German WWII supply ship *PYTHON* which was sunk by *HMS DORSETSHIRE* on the 1 December 1941.

Thanks

NigelC


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Nigel
Theres a paragraph on her on following

http://uboat.net/about/members/attacked_demo2.html


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Tks Gdynia,

I had missed that site, I have been varying my search pattern but have not come up with anything solid.

Google just seem to want to tell me about snakes.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Nigel, and anyone interested. German surface raiders and ships they sank.
Very interesting site.
www.bismarck-class.dk/hilfskreuzer/atlantis.html

ingelscroll down to the final chapter, for Python.
barney.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Nigel,

PYTHON
Built Deutsche Werft A.G., Hamburg. No.170. Launched 23.11.35. Completed 01.36.
GRT 3664. DWT 2795. LOA 116.9. Beam 14.3. Refrigerated capacity 159,939 cuft.
5 cylinder MAN 3050bhp, 15.0k.
Built for the Afrikanische Frucht Co (K-R F.Laeisz of Hamburg)

Info is from Die Deutschen Kuhlschiffe by Kludas & Witthorn.
ISBN 3 7822 0248 1

The rest of the story you have from the excellent web sites above.

Tony


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Tony/Barney

Another hole in life's mysterys filled

Regards

NigelC


----------

